# Charcoal S baskets?



## DoubleBull (Jul 26, 2019)

I am currently considering several pellet smokers as well as a Lone Star Grillz 20X42 offset. I am really only interested though in the stick burner if the charcoal s basket can achieve any where close to the stated 8 to 12 hour burn time. Been smoking on a couple of WSM's for years now and want more convenience. 
Will not mind tending fire with splits on occasion and yes I know the end product is better off a stick burner in the right hands. But at 58 I don't want to set up all night baby sitting a smoker unless I am REAL inspired! LOL. Does any one have experience with the charcoal baskets with the baffles? To me the 8 to 12 hour burn sounds to good to be true. I am willing to be wrong though as that looks like a sweet pit.


----------



## DoubleBull (Jul 28, 2019)

Although I am still interested in an opinion on this matter I have committed my mind anyway if not yet my wallet on a good pellet smoker.


----------



## 1975amokin (Oct 4, 2022)

Anyone use these LSG s baskets? Thinking about giving one a shot for those overnight brisket cooks


----------



## MadMax281 (Oct 4, 2022)

1975amokin said:


> Anyone use these LSG s baskets? Thinking about giving one a shot for those overnight brisket cooks


I got one with my LSG 20x36. Used it once. It was the second cook on the 20x36 and I used lump charcoal. Mistake, burned way too hot. Kinda bent the baffles. Now I just get up around 5. Start the fire and go prep the brisket. Hour later it's good to go and toss a split every 45 minutes to an hour. Cooking at a higher temp 250-275 the brisket is done in 8 hours. No all nighter needed. I do use the fire management basket. That is a must for me. Keeps the fire right and tight. So I would not recommend the charcoal basket.


----------



## 1975amokin (Oct 4, 2022)

Got it, thanks for the response. Curious if temps wouldn’t run away as much on a 24x48 cooker


----------



## MadMax281 (Oct 4, 2022)

1975amokin said:


> Got it, thanks for the response. Curious if temps wouldn’t run away as much on a 24x48 cooker


The temp was fine on the s-basket. The lump charcoal burned too fast. Didn't get the 8-12 hours I was looking for. Restaurant sized or mini splits work the best on my 20X36. The LSG runs like a dream when at temp. 250-275 is the wheelhouse for my smoker. Outstanding food is always the outcome.


----------



## 1975amokin (Oct 4, 2022)

I’m sure it’s an awesome cooker, I gave a ton of respect for LSG 


madmax281 said:


> The temp was fine on the s-basket. The lump charcoal burned too fast. Didn't get the 8-12 hours I was looking for. Restaurant sized or mini splits work the best on my 20X36. The LSG runs like a dream when at temp. 250-275 is the wheelhouse for my smoker. Outstanding food is always the outcome.


----------



## jdixon (Dec 21, 2022)

DoubleBull said:


> I am currently considering several pellet smokers as well as a Lone Star Grillz 20X42 offset. I am really only interested though in the stick burner if the charcoal s basket can achieve any where close to the stated 8 to 12 hour burn time. Been smoking on a couple of WSM's for years now and want more convenience.
> Will not mind tending fire with splits on occasion and yes I know the end product is better off a stick burner in the right hands. But at 58 I don't want to set up all night baby sitting a smoker unless I am REAL inspired! LOL. Does any one have experience with the charcoal baskets with the baffles? To me the 8 to 12 hour burn sounds to good to be true. I am willing to be wrong though as that looks like a sweet pit vinyl flooring atlanta.


I put together a new pit and set it on a trailer, 20x40 with a 20x22 offset. I have some leftover expanded metal and was thinking of making a charcoal basket. I primarily only use mesquite, oak, or pecan but I would like to try a charcoal "S" basket with wood chunks for overnight cooks because I've heard they can maintain steady heat over a prolonged period. Does anyone have any experience with these and suggestions on what size I'd need for my pit? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## 62veedub (Dec 21, 2022)

I have the 24 x 48 LSG. It loves to run around 250-275 with a split about every 45 minutes. I almost ordered the charcoal basket it, but when I watched the YouTube videos about it, I thought it might be a waste of money. I may still order it to give it a shot.


----------



## jdixon (Dec 22, 2022)

@62veedub thank you for your response and also suggestion


----------



## Alsta (Dec 23, 2022)

I am using a standard charcoal basket with the minion method for the charcoal - I maintain a good 250 - 275 range depending on the weather for about 8ish hours in the Char-Griller Texas Trio model.. not familiar with an S-Basket? would it make a fuel usage diffrence?


----------



## jdixon (Dec 24, 2022)

Alsta said:


> I am using a standard charcoal basket with the minion method for the charcoal - I maintain a good 250 - 275 range depending on the weather for about 8ish hours in the Char-Griller Texas Trio model.. not familiar with an S-Basket? would it make a fuel usage diffrence?  I put together a new pit and set it on a trailer, 20x40 with a 20x22 offset. I have some leftover expanded metal and was thinking of making a charcoal basket. I primarily only use mesquite, oak, or pecan but I would like to try a charcoal "S" basket with wood chunks for overnight cooks because I've heard they can maintain steady heat over a prolonged period. Does anyone have any experience with these and suggestions on what size I'd need for my pit Tennis Lessons in Sag Harbor? Thanks for any advice.


thank you for your suggestion


----------

